# quaaludes can they still be found?



## AZgreenthumb (Jul 6, 2015)

I have been lucky enough to have experimented with a wide variety of substances in my time MDA, MDMA, LSD, dmt, 2c-b, 4-aco-dmt just to name a few but one drug that has always escaped my grasp is the legendary quaalude I have not been able to find them anywhere so can they still be found at all? If so where would be the best place to look? can they still be found in Mexico? that would be the most convenient for me but if not can they be found elsewhere? Like in Canada or South Africa.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2015)

yes you can get them from South Africa through the darknet.

wasnt nothing amazing tho, in SA they mostly smoke it with weed to make there weed stronger.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 6, 2015)

A few people here have had them fairly recently. I doubt anyone will give you a hookup but they'll at least rub it in that ludes are to be found! I've read somewhere that most of them made now have diphenhydramine in the pills too. Putting Benadryl in anything is a curse imo


----------



## testiclees (Jul 6, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> yes you can get them from South Africa through the darknet.
> 
> wasnt nothing amazing tho, in SA they mostly smoke it with weed to make there weed stronger.


If they werent "amazing" then they were nothing like the original rorer sevenfourteens aka gorilla biscuits.

Bunch of testimonials over here

http://www.hipforums.com/forum/topic/368749-quaaludes-closest-drug-currently-around-to-quaaludes/


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2015)

testiclees said:


> If they werent "amazing" then they were nothing like the original rorer sevenfourteens aka gorilla biscuits.


i have no experience of proper prescription luudes im too young before my time, only the south african stuff, ive also like the op tried many types of drugs and the first time i took ecstasy i would describe as amazing, first time i had ketamine found close to amazing but no luudes i didnt find to be anything all that special.

there is 1 main vendor of ludes on the darknet and there stuff has been tested by buyers and is Methaqualone.

it also does not come in pressed pills, comes as a very fine greyish powder with a strong smell kinda like dmt smells, i smoked a good amount and also filled caps n took orally and yes i got smashed but nothing special imo.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 6, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i have no experience of proper prescription luudes im too young before my time, only the south african stuff, ive also like the op tried many types of drugs and the first time i took ecstasy i would describe as amazing, first time i had ketamine found close to amazing but no luudes i didnt find to be anything all that special.
> 
> there is 1 main vendor of ludes on the darknet and there stuff has been tested by buyers and is Methaqualone.
> 
> it also does not come in pressed pills, comes as a very fine greyish powder with a strong smell kinda like dmt smells, i smoked a good amount and also filled caps n took orally and yes i got smashed but nothing special imo.



I guess part of the magic could have been that we didnt know any better. It was the seventies and our expectations were probably more modest.

Even so, I personally had some really memorable 714 rides.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 6, 2015)

testiclees said:


> I guess part of the magic could have been that we didnt know any better. It was the seventies and our expectations were probably more modest.
> 
> Even so, I personally had some really memorable 714 rides.


probably a mix of that and also i doubt the SA luudes is anywhere near as pure as the prescription stuff of the 70s.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2015)

testiclees said:


> I personally had some really memorable 714 rides.


i did too,.....i think.


----------



## radrolley (Jul 7, 2015)

AZgreenthumb said:


> I have been lucky enough to have experimented with a wide variety of substances in my time MDA, MDMA, LSD, dmt, 2c-b, 4-aco-dmt just to name a few but one drug that has always escaped my grasp is the legendary quaalude I have not been able to find them anywhere so can they still be found at all? If so where would be the best place to look? can they still be found in Mexico? that would be the most convenient for me but if not can they be found elsewhere? Like in Canada or South Africa.


i think you get still get them in switzerland by prescription. they are also manufactured illegally but quite rare. i dont know why people even would want these. the reason they are illegal in the usa now is because they made better prescription drugs to replace them that are so much safer. those things are old school. better off on xanax or even nebutal.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 7, 2015)

radrolley said:


> i dont know why people even would want these.


lol, says the person who's never had them


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 7, 2015)

AZgreenthumb said:


> I have been lucky enough to have experimented with a wide variety of substances in my time MDA, MDMA, LSD, dmt, 2c-b, 4-aco-dmt just to name a few but one drug that has always escaped my grasp is the legendary quaalude I have not been able to find them anywhere so can they still be found at all? If so where would be the best place to look? can they still be found in Mexico? that would be the most convenient for me but if not can they be found elsewhere? Like in Canada or South Africa.


Mr. Cosby?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 7, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Mr. Cosby?


Dammit man, you beat me to it!!


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Jul 7, 2015)

radrolley said:


> i think you get still get them in switzerland by prescription. they are also manufactured illegally but quite rare. i dont know why people even would want these. the reason they are illegal in the usa now is because they made better prescription drugs to replace them that are so much safer. those things are old school. better off on xanax or even nebutal.


They made them illegal because people were abusing them in 1978 when William H. Rorer Inc. sold the rights to manufacture qualludes to the Lemmon company there chairman John Eckman was quoted as saying Quaalude accounted for less than 2% of our sales but created 98% of our headaches this is the same reason the pharmaceutical company Actavis has decided to discontinue there codeine and promethazine cough syrup too many people getting themselves into stupid situations and trying sue the manufacturer. Personally I hate benzos I do have a scrip for Xanex but I hardly ever use it I still have a bottle of 30 that's been in my medicine cabinet for 2 years medical MMJ has helped me conquer my anxiety for the most part but after talking to some old timers who have had both qualludes and Xanex they all agree qualludes are better they said the high is warmer and goofier Xanex just makes you feel like a drugged out zombie.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 7, 2015)

more of the story from http://ecstasy.com.ua/methaqualone 2009

When methaqualone first entered the U.S. market in the mid-sixties, it was classified as a Schedule V drug by the U.S. Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA). Schedule V drugs are considered the least dangerous and addictive of prescription medications and require only a doctor’s prescription for access.

As the abuse of methaqualone increased, the DEA took action to limit access, changing the drug to a Schedule II substance in 1973. Schedule II drugs are those that are potentially dangerous with a high risk of psychological and physical addiction, but still can be medically beneficial if administered under a physician’s care. They require a doctor’s written prescription and cannot be refilled without additional prescriptions. Schedule II drugs also have stringent legal standards for manufacturer-to-pharmacy distribution, storage, and record-keeping.

Despite the reclassification of methaqualone to Schedule II, the use and abuse of the drug soared throughout the ’70s and early ’80s. Legitimate use for the drug rapidly decreased with the new classification. By 1982, Lemmon Company, the only remaining U.S. manufacturer of the drug, reported that prescriptions written for Quaaludes had dropped from a high of four million in 1973 to less than 300,000, a decline of over 90%.

In 1983, Congress began hearing testimony on a proposal to reclassify methaqualone to a Schedule I controlled substance. Schedule I drugs are those that are highly addictive and dangerous and have no recognized medical value. But because the drug was still manufactured and prescribed in the United States, which seemed to meet the Schedule II criteria of providing some therapeutic value, the FDA and DEA were reluctant to move the drug to Schedule I.

In the meantime, parts of the country such as Miami and Atlanta experienced an explosion of methaqualone abuse and began legislating against the drug on a state level. By 1984, nine states with growing methaqualone problems including Florida, Georgia, and Illinois had banned the sale of the drug.

Citing increasing political pressures and negative publicity surrounding Quaaludes, the Lemmon Company halted production and distribution of the drug as of January 31, 1984. With the final remaining obstacle to reclassification removed, Congress changed methaqualone to a Schedule I controlled substance in August of 1984, effectively outlawing the drug in the United States.

Statistically, however, legal sources of methaqualone had only been a fraction of the total Quaalude supply in the United States. In 2001, the DEA estimated the illicit, or counterfeit, production of the drug at 150 metric tons annually in the early 1980s, over 20 times the amount of legitimate methaqualone produced worldwide.

In the early 1980s, Colombia was a flourishing center of methaqualone counterfeiting. Operation Sword-fish, a DEA investigation targeting organized drug crime in Miami, resulted in the seizure of 250,000 methaqualone pills in addition to large quantities of marijuana, cocaine, and cash and put a major dent into Miami’s flourishing drug trade. After methaqualone was moved to Schedule I, the DEA, the Department of State, and U.S. Customs worked with agencies in foreign countries producing the drug to control the export of methaqualone and its precursor chemicals.

Today, South Africa is both the world’s largest producer and consumer of methqualone in the form of counterfeit Mandrax. The country also serves as a drug gateway between southern Asia and the United States. A report by the United Nations Office for Drug Control and Crime Prevention (ODCCP) points out that part of the Mandrax problem is that vast quantities of the legal chemicals used to produce methaqualone are produced in southern Asia and are not adequately regulated. Illegal methaqualone production is also starting to spread to surrounding areas of Africa, including Kenya, Mozambique, Swaziland, Tanzania, and Zambia.

In 1999 and 2000, South Africa signed agreements with the United States that provided anti-drug crime assistance. The South African Narcotics Bureau (S ANAB) has worked extensively with the United States DEA and the United Nations International Drug Control Program (UNDCP) to stop narcotics production and trafficking in the region. The relationship has meant an increase in methaqualone-related arrests. In November and December of 2001, 5.8 tons of methaqualone and Mandrax powder were seized from drug manufacturing operations in Johannesburg and Port Elizabeth. The December raid alone, which represented 3.3 tons, had a street value of 550 million rand ($49.05 million USD) and was the largest seizure to date by South African authorities. In January 2002, South African police confiscated 1.5 million Mandrax tablets worth an estimated 1.5 million rand ($133,779.00 USD).


----------



## canndo (Jul 7, 2015)

Mandrax Mandrax was a mix of diphenhydramine and mq base. 

Anyone who has had them lauds them as the ultimate euphoric and aphrodisiac. 

They are nowhere akin to benzodiazepine. In fact they are in a class all their own. 

One of the reasons they can be smoked is because they are in a rare class of drugs that are a base. The base form will vaporize at a lower temperature. It is said that the base form has a more intense high. Most of the clandestine mq is a salt. Because of this, those who take the bootlegs often undergone, a rhoer or Lemmon came in 150 or 300 MG tablet. The salt is significantly less potent. I think I recall a parest (the salt) weighing in at, 400 MG and only slightly stronger than a full Lemmon. 


Remember also that a low dose of mq base is 200 MG. That, added to the losses of smoking, makes it a real chore to ingest a decent dose. 

It takes some practice to enjoy them but when one learns the tricks, invariably they become enamored. 

It isnt for nothing, by the way that Roman Polanski and bill Cosby used these for seduction. 

The chemical has a particular ability to reduce inhibition, cause a pleasant numbness to the extremities and the rest of the body to tingle in a very sensual way. 

I was "raped" on more than one occasion by more than one woman who had, quite voluntarily, consumed some. 

After learning how they work, a tablet and a half chased with a glass or two of wine is one of the finest feelings on earth.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 7, 2015)

I had methaqualone powder that was made by someone. Best sedative I've had. It's like a benzoyl with actual euphoria instead of being chilled out and an amazing tactile feeling.
It's rare and not often shared.
Periodically labs will pop up and they go for 30-50/dose to folks with money who remember them fondly.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 9, 2015)

Ate 2,then 2 hits of fluff or needlepoint,regardless,those motherfuckers kick ass,and I'm extremely jealous of 70s heads who got them for 1 buck!!
Awesome drug IMO.
Mine were made by someone tho..big capsules of whitish powder...best sleep on acid ever,and the first birthday hangover I enjoyed!!!


----------



## BWG707 (Jul 9, 2015)

We used to get 4 for $1. Friend had hospitol connection. Early '70's. Late '70's to early '80's paid $1 to $2 a piece, then, POOF, they were gone.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 9, 2015)

of course they're still around, big in philly, and around the temple campus, kudos to bill cosby..


----------



## canndo (Jul 10, 2015)

Got aluminum wrapped rolls for fifteen a roll of ten. Roher. First time I ate a half just to check it out. Instantly in love with them. After a while they turned to lemons, just as good. Then they became boots. At first about the same, but you could tell they were not real by lining up the score mark on a bunch of them. If when you flipped them over, the imprint on the other side aligned, they were counterfeit. 

Then the quality began to fail. I could feel Valium or diphenhydramine (never used in rhor or lemon, only mandrax 

So we went to Mexican. Sold in foil strips of ten the pills soft and brownish. They were 150 MG. Cost 20 a strip. 

We managed for a while to get the mandrax cross hatched buttons. I do not believe they were 300s but something less. 

The secret and score had always been parest, rhor were so recognized that everyone ignored the other companies offering. Parest were capsules of 400 MG mq hcl. They were chemically about fifteen percent stronger and two would leave you a slobbering, wall banging wreck. Of course your senses were only slightly impaired, walking around in a twenty foot sphere filled with luxurious cotton batting. 

I knew two people who totaled their cars when they took them in anticipation of arriving home before they came on but got into traffic jams. Totaled them in stop and go traffic. 

I put my sailboat aground. We all ate them and tried to sail to Catalina. 

I gave one to a friend just before he was suddenly asked to go get his wife some Chinese soup. I ate two (I've hat ten at once,) the soup place was under a mile away but in line my buddy looked at me intently, soup I'm hand and handed me his keys. "I hope you can drive" 

We got lost coming home. Just couldn't recognize streets. Finally we got there, my buddy got out of the passenger side and face planted in his front yard. Had to crawl to the front door. 

Saved the soup though. 

I got hundreds of stories. 

Loved the suckers


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 10, 2015)

canndo said:


> I knew two people who totaled their cars when they took them in anticipation of arriving home before they came on but got into traffic jams.
> 
> We got lost coming home. Just couldn't recognize streets. Finally we got there, my buddy got out of the passenger side and face planted in his front yard. Had to crawl to the front door.
> 
> Loved the suckers


you know three now, totally demolished the right side of the car. thought i just had a flat tire.


----------



## Milovan (Jul 10, 2015)

testiclees said:


> If they werent "amazing" then they were nothing like the original rorer sevenfourteens aka gorilla biscuits.
> 
> Bunch of testimonials over here
> 
> http://www.hipforums.com/forum/topic/368749-quaaludes-closest-drug-currently-around-to-quaaludes/


.
Disco biscuits! 

.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm looking for some also. I'm planning a sleep-over with Bill


----------



## Milovan (Jul 10, 2015)

I used to get lude jars of 500 back in the late 70's and
every once in awhile we would also smoke 'em for the
rush. In Los Angeles in the early 80's Methaqualones or how ever the fuck you spell
it came in clear capsules that we smoked all the time
but never swallowed them.
I got some ludes from Canada a couple of years ago
and they were no good did nothing for us.
.


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Jul 10, 2015)

OP here got an update I searched all the DNM markets using Grams search engine and found a guy selling methaqualone powder for 59 a gram way over priced if you ask me but I just want to try it I'm going to pick up a NIK test for methaqualone if it all checks out I will try some and report back I'm going to keep my expectations low


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2015)

a vendor called dr-lude on agora has been around a while, is from SA but i think they have now got US resellers called theamericanoutfit, it has been tested using that nik test and is methaqualone.


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Jul 11, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> a vendor called dr-lude on agora has been around a while, is from SA but i think they have now got US resellers called theamericanoutfit, it has been tested using that nik test and is methaqualone.


Yep theamericanoutfit is who I was talking about I feel much more safe ordering from within the United States there is only one international vendor I trust to get my order through customs.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 11, 2015)

AZgreenthumb said:


> Yep theamericanoutfit is who I was talking about I feel much more safe ordering from within the United States there is only one international vendor I trust to get my order through customs.


theamericanoutfit is the reseller of dr-lude from SA, dr-lude has been the most consistent reliable source of mandrax from the dn for a good while now, has vended on multiple sites with a consistent good feedback etc, i have ordered direct from dr-lude and SA a few times and not had a problem.

hope all go's good with your order.


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Jul 12, 2015)

I


newuserlol said:


> theamericanoutfit is the reseller of dr-lude from SA, dr-lude has been the most consistent reliable source of mandrax from the dn for a good while now, has vended on multiple sites with a consistent good feedback etc, i have ordered direct from dr-lude and SA a few times and not had a problem.
> 
> hope all go's good with your order.


 I meant to ask you being that it's my first time taking ludes what would be a good dose to take orally erowid said first time users should not go over 300mg but on one of the vendors page it said 700-1000mg orally how much did you take?


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 12, 2015)

AZgreenthumb said:


> I
> 
> I meant to ask you being that it's my first time taking ludes what would be a good dose to take orally erowid said first time users should not go over 300mg but on one of the vendors page it said 700-1000mg orally how much did you take?


first time i went with the vendors advise and took 700mg on a empty stomach, that 700mg didnt really do a alot to me tbh but i have a high tolerance to alot of drugs, after taking the 700mg i then started smoking it instead (much better imo), always best to start low and work your way up tho with any drug, every body is different.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 12, 2015)

AZgreenthumb said:


> 1000mg orally


i wouldn't, unless the stuff is shit.


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Jul 12, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> i wouldn't, unless the stuff is shit.


I just checked his page I actually made a mistake it was 700mg orally still a very high dose although this is not like the shit they made back in the day so I guess you half to take more I doubt there making it in a sophisticated labratory.


----------



## newuserlol (Jul 13, 2015)

its coming from a 3rd world country where its classed as a poor mans drug of course it is shit compared to pharm stuff from a age ago.

took a good 2500-3000mg smoked n orally to get really messed up.


----------



## canndo (Jul 13, 2015)

Base, 450 MG empty stomach after a good night sleep. 

Salt, 550.


----------



## canndo (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't know if I told this before. 

Years ago I acquired a hundred of the real deal 714. Living at the beach with a girlfriend (a fiend). 

Early in the day I hooked one down and half an hour the rush was excruciatingly marvelous. I knew that part only lasted about half an hour and I knew it took half an hour to come on. So I took another, half an hour later another. I was pleased to realize that I was actually surfing the lude rush. 

I distinctly remembered the first four. The next thing I was aware of was seeing two paramedics looking down at me saying "no, he isn't dead, we have to go" and my girlfriend crying out of my line of sight. I was on the floor. 

The next day, after twenty hours of sleep I went and counted my stash. I had ninety left. I ate three grams over the course of five hours. 

Unless I upped the dose later on. 

That was when my girlfriend started stealing my preluden.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 15, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> A few people here have had them fairly recently. I doubt anyone will give you a hookup but they'll at least rub it in that ludes are to be found! I've read somewhere that most of them made now have diphenhydramine in the pills too. Putting Benadryl in anything is a curse imo


Not heron.  makes the nod harder


----------



## panhead (Jul 15, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> i have no experience of proper prescription luudes im too young before my time, only the south african stuff, ive also like the op tried many types of drugs and the first time i took ecstasy i would describe as amazing, first time i had ketamine found close to amazing but no luudes i didnt find to be anything all that special.
> 
> there is 1 main vendor of ludes on the darknet and there stuff has been tested by buyers and is Methaqualone.
> 
> it also does not come in pressed pills, comes as a very fine greyish powder with a strong smell kinda like dmt smells, i smoked a good amount and also filled caps n took orally and yes i got smashed but nothing special imo.


If you had of taken two L-714 rorer ludes you'd of been in heaven, i get a semi just thinking about how fuckin good they were , i'd take 2 of the 714's along with a red ( seconal ) & be in wonderland , i'd take real ludes & reds over any other narcotics any day , those overseas ludes aint got shit on the old lemmons , those would fuck you straight up where ya couldnt even feel your face .


----------



## panhead (Jul 15, 2015)

canndo said:


> Don't know if I told this before.
> 
> Years ago I acquired a hundred of the real deal 714. Living at the beach with a girlfriend (a fiend).
> 
> ...


Haha preludes , i had a bad bought with the BI - 62 75's for a few yrs back in the 80's , best speed ever made !


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2015)

panhead said:


> If you had of taken two L-714 rorer ludes you'd of been in heaven, i get a semi just thinking about how fuckin good they were , i'd take 2 of the 714's along with a red ( seconal ) & be in wonderland , i'd take real ludes & reds over any other narcotics any day , those overseas ludes aint got shit on the old lemmons , those would fuck you straight up where ya couldnt even feel your face .


when canndo was telling his story i could swear my lips and fingertips were getting numb


----------



## devdev13 (Apr 2, 2016)

AZgreenthumb said:


> I have been lucky enough to have experimented with a wide variety of substances in my time MDA, MDMA, LSD, dmt, 2c-b, 4-aco-dmt just to name a few but one drug that has always escaped my grasp is the legendary quaalude I have not been able to find them anywhere so can they still be found at all? If so where would be the best place to look? can they still be found in Mexico? that would be the most convenient for me but if not can they be found elsewhere? Like in Canada or South Africa.


Nothing, and I mean nothing, not even these diazapams that are prescribed, compares to quaaludes. When I tood them as a young teen they were the best feeling I ever had. It could have been my age, we'd take a half a Lemmon and everything was fun and laughs and not a care in the world. The diazapams and benzos out today suck. I have such server anxiety that I've tried anything and everything. If you don't gain50 lbs from them then they leave you with more anxiety when they wear off. I wish I could find them out there somewhere.


----------



## devdev13 (Apr 2, 2016)

newuserlol said:


> yes you can get them from South Africa through the darknet.
> 
> wasnt nothing amazing tho, in SA they mostly smoke it with weed to make there weed stronger.


How?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 2, 2016)

guy liked a previous post and a 30 year craving was back...like that!


----------

